
Ask HN: What should I do if I can't find any startup I'm interested joining? - startupfinder
I am currently working at a later stage startup that pays off pretty well, both in salary and in stock options. But as I always wanted to start a startup and don&#x27;t feel like I am not learning that much any more at my current company that is helpful to help me get closer to my goal, I decided to look for opportunities in some very early stage startups, in hope I can learn a few thing a bit more for early stage startups. But after I searched through the angelist and YC job listings, I failed to find any particular one that I am passionated about.<p>Should I apply some anyway and hope I will learn a thing or two no matter what they may turn out after I join them (or I _might_ be not very happy giving up much in salary and stock options to do something I am not super excited about)? Another reason I am looking for a job change is I want to move into the bay area that there are more people making interesting things.<p>Sorry if I sound to be too undecided. Any feedback&#x2F;suggestion would be really appreciated!
======
source99
I don't mean this in a negative way but aren't there thousands of jobs between
HN and angellist?

If you can't find a job that inspires you maybe there is something wrong in
one of your assumptions about either what inspires you or what it means to
work a job.

I would definitely recommend applying to a few and seeing if anything sticks
and then try to see if you enjoy the work.

------
dmitripopov
If you really want to start a startup the only way to learn how to do it is to
start one.

------
rawfooddan
What is your area of expertise?

